# Eska Snowblower



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello gents,

Here's an oddball I picked up somewhere, an Eska snowblower. It has a running 5HP Tec snow engine, and I believe a two-speed, cast iron gear box. Anyone have any info?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's a previous Eska discussion

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/359-antique-sno-flyr.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like the my dad had. some 30 odd years ago.k:k:


----------



## Homkoguy (Dec 7, 2016)

my neighbor had one of those it moves more snow that you might think!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

My dad had one in the late 60s. Two problems - the chute control got jammed a lot and it seemed to pop out of "gear" a lot.


----------



## Lothurr (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello, I have one very similar to that one. What model number was it?


----------

